# Sight pins too high, VERY close



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I have an old Martin Gazelle that I bought and stripped down and put all new accessories on. Im pretty good with it but something has been bothering me about it. My pins are REALLY close together. I have a truglo 5 pin sight and its sighted in good right now. The problem is, the top pin and most of the 2nd from the top are covered up by the square part of the top limb. The next 3 down are good but they are right there under it. All my pins are less than 1/8" apart. I think this means my bow shoots pretty flat which isnt a bad thing. I was wondering what I can do to drop the pins and still stay on target after re-adjusting the pins, of course. Maybe drop the peep down a little? But wouldnt that throw my 'hold' off?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Go down and find the thread about using only one pin. I'm doing this now and it seems to be working out well. Mine is set up for 25yds in which I really don't want to
shoot farther than that anyway.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Here you go. Good luck

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=228193&highlight=single+pin


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

wow prob solved. Never heard of this, thanks rlw. I shoot w/ my 25 yd pin 90% of the time now and just compensate for the drop or aim low as needed. Never heard of shooting w/ a single pin but its pretty much what i've been doing. Pulling off the other 4 now


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

No prob. bud, I was in the same boat. Never know what u can find on 2cool.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I switched to the one pin at 25 yards also. I located the pin in the center of the circular frame and moved the frame to adjust POI. NOW, target aquisition is natural. Similar to the peep sight on my M1 Garand. Like it a whole lot. Gonna show it to a herd of axis deer next week. Prolly gonna show it to some hogs too. Hope they like it.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't like that concept because I can shoot 3 inch groups at 40 yards. I am not guessing off one pin that distance. I would remove some of the pins and just have a 20,30,40 yard pin.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

40 yards is farther than some of us are comfortable with. For 25 yds in the system works well. But we all have our own ways to do things.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with 11


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

The max distance you should be shooting at a deer is 30yrds. Too many things can happen at distances of more than that. It doesn't take much of move or duck to make a good shot turn real bad, real quick. We owe it to the animal. With that being said, I still have my 5 pins out to 60 yrds but just limit my shots to 30yrds. If the single pin works for ya, let it fly brother and don't listen to what others say.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have nothing to add. Each should do what works them...I would say that moving one's peep is a very bad idea. It should be at the place your eye falls naturally when you are at comfortable anchor.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

plgorman said:


> wow prob solved. Never heard of this, thanks rlw. I shoot w/ my 25 yd pin 90% of the time now and just compensate for the drop or aim low as needed. Never heard of shooting w/ a single pin but its pretty much what i've been doing. Pulling off the other 4 now


man u might have to come show me how to shoot my bow. im catching hell with it. im gonna go get some new arrows friday.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> I have nothing to add. Each should do what works them...I would say that moving one's peep is a very bad idea. It should be at the place your eye falls naturally when you are at comfortable anchor.


When setting up a bow for someone I will ALWAYS have them draw and anchor with eyes CLOSED and then adjust peep acordingly and tie it in, you should NEVER adjust your head to fit peep, if set up rite it will allways be there....WW


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree about not adjusting the peep. The peep should be in line with the eye. You may want to paper tune the bow. I bet you need to adjust your nocking point or your arrow rest.

RR


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

I have one pin and that pin is set at a 30 yards. My poi is 1/2" high at 25 and 1 1/2" high at 20. Beyond that my poi falls at 1/2"/yd. So if I *had* to shoot beyond 30 yds I could hold higher on the deer out to about 40/45 yards. In 20 some odd years of bow hunting the only time I have had to do this was at a deer that was spined, but still able to crawl and I shot it a second time to put it out of its misery quicker. You never know, but the probable reason the deer was spined was because the deer almost ducked the string and the shot was a little to far. I have since corrected this mistake by getting a faster bow, not shooting past 30 yds, and aiming at the heart instead of lungs. If you have to make mistakes, you might as well learn from them so you don't have to repeat them.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I figured it was a horrible idea to move the peep but thats why I have you guys right? Im going to fool with it at lunch, we have a little range behind the shop set up. Treestand and all!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

plgorman said:


> I figured it was a horrible idea to move the peep but thats why I have you guys right? Im going to fool with it at lunch, we have a little range behind the shop set up. Treestand and all!


 OK... and next your gonna tell us that you fully paid health care ins at work too. Better look out Oboma will figure out how to tax your target practice range too.


----------

